# New Brute Arrived Today!



## Boatboy24 (Sep 10, 2016)

The happy harvest dance continues!


----------



## bkisel (Sep 10, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> The happy harvest dance continues!



Are you referring to a Rubbermaid Brute bucket? What size?


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 10, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Are you referring to a Rubbermaid Brute bucket? What size?



20 galon, Brute, yes. Gotta love Amazon Prime. I chose the 'cheap' shipping instead of the free two day Prime shipping. You get credits applied to your account when you do that. I still got it in two days. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KDC1WC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome! You know I was just thinking I need at least 2 more 32 gallon Brutes before next Saturday. Amazon here I come!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 10, 2016)

Steve_M said:


> Awesome! You know I was just thinking I need at least 2 more 32 gallon Brutes before next Saturday. Amazon here I come!



It occurred to me that I actually needed 2 - not sure why I only ordered one.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 10, 2016)

But I can drive to the Home Depot that is 4 miles away from my work place and get it the same price, plus instant gratification.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubberma...und-Trash-Can-with-Lid-FG8620-20GRA/100211748

Now I like the color you are getting, since I've found trash from the kids from mine before (I think they think it is really a trash can and not a fermenter). Always amazed they can find the trash can in the basement but miss the one right in front of them upstairs in the family room.

I may have to get another one if these Lanza grapes don't come in soon.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 10, 2016)

ceeaton said:


> But I can drive to the Home Depot that is 4 miles away from my work place and get it the same price, plus instant gratification.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubberma...und-Trash-Can-with-Lid-FG8620-20GRA/100211748
> ...




Ship to home or ship to store... No instant gratification. That has been the case/policy, from my experience, with Home Depot and Brute buckets going back at least several years.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 10, 2016)

Have any of you ever gotten a lid along with the bucket? Is a Brute lid of any real use for wine making?


----------



## Steve_M (Sep 10, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Have any of you ever gotten a lid along with the bucket? Is a Brute lid of any real use for wine making?



Bill,
I bought 2 32 gallon Brutes at Walmart with lids last year. I did like the ease of placing it over while fermenting. The 2 32 gallon white Brutes I just ordered from Amazon are without. I'll simply use a towel.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 10, 2016)

bkisel said:


> Have any of you ever gotten a lid along with the bucket? Is a Brute lid of any real use for wine making?



I usually pick up the lid since it is included in the price. I figure if I get the sides all messed up and don't want to use it for wine making I actually use it for trash. Plus, it keeps most of the fruit flies out if you add something porous right where the "outcroppings" on the lid line up. I usually add a paper towel or two, I'm sure if the buggers want to get in they will, but a ferment at full tilt could care less about a few fruit files since the CO2 will create an environment that doesn't make for nice living conditions for the flies. Plus when you add the Kmeta it helps inhibit the bacteria that turn our wonderful elixir into high priced cooking vinegar.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2016)

Lids for Brutes tend to be sold separately. That said they are invaluable to have. They fit loose enough to allow CO2 to escape but tight enough to keep the fruit fly's out. And let me tell you if you get 8 20G Brutes going all at the same time all it takes is one fruit fly to get out and go tell his buddies about the party at your house........ 

Also the lids are needed (at least for me) as I ferment in the garage or winery at times and them press out on the back Patio. If I didn't have a lid on I would have wine sloshing all over the place as I moved them from one level of the house to another and then over a bumpy brick patio. I couldn't do this without major spillage if I didn't have a lid on every one of them!



bkisel said:


> Have any of you ever gotten a lid along with the bucket? Is a Brute lid of any real use for wine making?


----------



## Johny99 (Sep 10, 2016)

I get mine from the local restaurant supply store, with lids. I simply snap the lids down when fermenting. Don't fit so tight it builds up pressure but keeps the fruit flies out.


----------



## hounddawg (Sep 11, 2016)

since my last 20 years i worked commercial/retail (shopping malls) I've got 8 or ten of the bigger ones with lids and the bottom coasters so you can move them around the winery, this spring i'm cutting back to only 2#-14 gallon barrels and adding 2# of my big brutes, i checked the code letters on the barrels and they are food grade
Dawg


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 11, 2016)

I usually get the lids for the reasons Mike stated. I got my first Brute at Home Depot, but since then, they only have them 'ship to store'. They do carry the larger ones though.


----------



## AkTom (Sep 11, 2016)

Here's a rookie question. Do you buy the wheels? Or plan ahead of time and leave it in 1 place.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 11, 2016)

The Brute "dolly's" are very nice but also VERY expensive ($35 ea at Home Depot). I use an $9 (on sale) moving dolly from Harbor Freight.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Sep 11, 2016)

AkTom said:


> Here's a rookie question. Do you buy the wheels? Or plan ahead of time and leave it in 1 place.



I plan ahead. Like Mike said, $35 - that's more than the can and lid combined. I may do some harbor freight dollies at some point, but so far haven't felt a need for them.


----------



## bkisel (Sep 11, 2016)

I've only bought 10 gallon Brutes, one from HD and one off Amazon, so I've no need for wheels.


----------



## ceeaton (Sep 11, 2016)

Boatboy24 said:


> ... I may do some harbor freight dollies at some point, but so far haven't felt a need for them.



My daughter just said she'd let me borrow some of her older dollies, so I just plan on using them


----------



## Johny99 (Sep 11, 2016)

I was in Lowes today looking for parts for my filter. Low and behold in the paint department they have 2gal and 5 gal hdpe food grade buckets. $2.98 and $3.98. Needless to say a couple made it home


----------



## UBB (Sep 15, 2016)

Hard to beat 'Brutes' for fermentation vessels.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 29, 2017)

I have several round dollies a/and seFeral furnatufre dollies as welgl! Former consrutritionn workerso I got close to 20 big greys brutte. Trash cans. The round ones screw on so stay on better, but I put boards on my square furnat7re collides and keehp. 6 çàboy on them, makes life easier for. Me
Dawg


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 31, 2017)

Getting old before I became disabled the lids came with the brutes, but you had too buy the dollie separate, I used 
Only the biggest cans for my demo crews and carpenters an all subcontractors, we did stores in mainly open shoppings malls, so you had to be neat if you didn't want to but $100,000 in new marble an carpet mall public walk ways,, lol
Dawg








UOTE=Boatboy24;620766]I plan ahead. Like Mike said, $35 - that's more than the can and lid combined. I may do some harbor freight dollies at some point, but so far haven't felt a need for them.[/QUOTE]


----------

